# starting a comp.



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2011)

who can direct me to one of the WCA people so i can try to start one and what whould I do I live in the KOII WCA area?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 19, 2011)

You mean that you want to contact a WCA delegate. Click here, find a delegate, and make sure you have some sort of venue that you can use.


----------



## emolover (Nov 19, 2011)

You do not have the experience at a competition to organize a competition.

Plus there is money involved in which I doubt you have a job.


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 19, 2011)

If you need to ask us, then you definitely can't organize a competition.


----------



## benskoning (Nov 19, 2011)

I asked here if I should have a comp in WI now it will be on june 2 any way Michael Find a venue first like the local YMCA then find a WCA person.

- Benskoning


----------



## Bryan (Nov 19, 2011)

benskoning said:


> I asked here if I should have a comp in WI now it will be on june 2 any way Michael Find a venue first like the local YMCA then find a WCA person.


 
Who's doing that competition? The YMCA never returned my e-mail.


----------



## Carson (Nov 19, 2011)

koii.cubingusa.com

Click the "Contact" link.


----------



## Meep (Nov 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> You do not have the experience at a competition to organize a competition.
> 
> Plus there is money involved in which I doubt you have a job.



Four competitions is more than some competition organizers have been to.
Also, money's not always involved. If it is, just make sure it's reasonable enough that registration money would cover it (Don't need a job).


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 19, 2011)

You'd have to rent timers and mats...


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 19, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> You'd have to rent timers and mats...


 
Dont most delegates own these? Or is it just Bob Burton who delegates pretty much every comp in my are?

Anyway, have you ever been to a comp?
Have you ever helped run a comp?
How many have you been to?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 19, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Dont most delegates own these? Or is it just Bob Burton who delegates pretty much every comp in my are?



Bob has timers because was previously the most active organizer on the east coast. Now though, since he has so much, he just provides them for every organizer around.


----------

